# Retrofit PVC Parts



## King__Nothing (Nov 24, 2003)

Hey guys,


I recently bought some e36 projectors to start a retrofit project and I'm kind of stumped on a simple issue. I'm not sure what "plumbing" parts to use. So far I've determined a 3" reducer will fit around the projector lens properly, but obviously it's not long enough to cover the whole setup. What have you guys used in the past? Pics would be amazing!


The Heap :


----------



## Herbapotamus (Mar 22, 2006)

It really depends on how your setup is...

Meaning, I have FX projectors in my Jetta housing, but had them installed so that the amount sticking out of the back was minimal. Rich @ HIDIllusionz did my install, and I finished the back.

I was able to use the stock rear covers for sealing it, and only had to add a small ABS cap. Others use a 3" pipe with a thread/screw on cap. Basically, go to Home Depot, buy a few things to lay-up and try. Then return what you don't use (or destroy).

Here's some pics of the back side...

Stock Cover with a 2.5" ABS cap










Slot cut out for D2S Ignitor adapter










Glued up and Installed on the back









Close up; sealed the hole in cover later with stuff that can be removed & re-applied.









The drivers side with the harness connections.










The rubber stuff to fill thehole & seal the cover was the old lens seal (butyl rubber).
I replace my lens seal with the Nissan OEM seal (Nissan part number B6553-89915). Others have used Plumbers Putty.

To secure the added bits to the rear covers, I used the ABS plumbers solvent first, then sealed them with automotive GOOP. This stuff flows into the cracks and seals/adheres everything. 

To change the D2S bulb, I need to heat up the old rubber seal material to pull it off, then the covers come right off.



Hope this helps! :beer:

Herb


----------



## Herbapotamus (Mar 22, 2006)

Oh yeah, the fronts look like this....


----------



## King__Nothing (Nov 24, 2003)

Thanks! that's pretty helpful, but what I was wondering about was the pvc parts that are used as a projector shroud and how they're fastened to the reflector housing. Anyone have any pictures of how they did theirs?


----------



## Herbapotamus (Mar 22, 2006)

Gotcha... most of the older DIY links are dead. 

Eurotuner did a feature on this mod some time ago.
Check out this link for the details and pics.

TDI-Forums has some, but this DIY is missing a lot of the pics

The one's I had done do not use any PVC/ABS pipes to hold the projector in place. It was fitted & epoxied/bolted into position with an chrome shroud to cover the exposed bits. They've done Golf MkIV's as well...


----------



## King__Nothing (Nov 24, 2003)

Ohh! The shrouds themselves are the parts people are using. I thought for some reason they were building surrounds with pvc and then just using shrouds as "dress up"



Well I'll get my hands on some shrouds and keep plugging away!


Thanks again!


----------



## McBee (Aug 11, 2006)

Such as this?










I used a DWV Flush bushing from Home Depot.


----------

